# Cape San Blas fishing



## Prez (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

This is my 3rd trip to csb and my goal this time is to catch something other than catfish and croaker. I've previously done most of my fishing right smack in between the rocks and Indian pass, since that's where I'm staying. Aside from sail cats I haven't caught much there. 

I tried fishing up at the rocks where the cape turns north earlier this morning and ran into a whole lot of croaker. I have rods from about 7ft to 10ft and I've been using peeled shrimp and fishbites on a top bottom rig.

So my question is this: is there something I'm missing to catch another kind of fish? Or is it just a string of bad luck? Even small sharks would be a nice change.

I appreciate the feedback. I've Been checking out this forum for a whole now and thanks to the old threads I've gone from a complete newbie to halfway competent. Thanks guys!


----------



## Prez (Sep 2, 2014)

Also, I'll likely be strictly fishing off the beaches. No access to boats and fishing the bay seems like another world to me.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been fishing Mexico Beach and San Blas for about 15 years now. But have never fished that area. I have batted around the idea of going and fishing the rocks, but that is a LOOOOONG drive from where I stay. And there are so many places to fish between.

I have had pretty good luck from the tip of San Blas and working down the inside shore of the bay. LOTS of spanish and lady fish there. Throw anything dead out there just after sunset and you can catch all of the sharks you want. Till you just cant reel them in anymore. Were had a group of 4 or 5 catch 20-40 EACH in a night. 

You can work the area from The kayak launch (near the gas station in the elbow) to up near Eagle Landing (or Eagle Harbor) for trout and alot of other neat stuff. I pretty much catch something new and different every time I fish the head of the bay. I do not know how much of this you can reach from shore. So, you might also consider renting a kayak. I know Mexico Beach Marina has them, but do not know a price. I bring my own.


----------



## Prez (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you much sir! Is kayaking something easily picked up? I have zero experience with them.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Prez said:


> Thank you much sir! Is kayaking something easily picked up? I have zero experience with them.


Very easy. All of the flipping and stunts that you see on TV are in kayaks specifically designed to do that. Fishing kayaks are designed to be stable. Dont do something obviously stupid and you will be fine. And wear your PFD

I know local kayak rentals here in AL are about $40 a day. It will change the way you fish forever. haha

If you fish from a kayak, try the area around pig island. LOTS of trout there. Find the "holes" in the grass areas. Throw a shrimp (live, dead, or artifical) under a popping cork and hang on. Live pinfish work too. No shortage of those. haha I have never tried it, but I bet the area would be great for flounder as well.


----------

